# Bluenose brindle?



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok...so i have a big brindle boy and I swear his nose is blueish in person. I have never seen a brindle pit with a blue nose so are they out there? I'd post a pic of his nose but it's too hard to get the color to show up. It looks brownish/ black in pics. Anyone ever seen a blue nosed brindle?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

UHm well I have a blue nose blue brindle.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

In regards to brindles with blue noses...
Both blue fawn brindle and blue brindle dogs both have blue noses and are very common.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

My goodness, Sway is growing fast!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Are the stripes in his coat black or blue? If he's blue brindle, he'll have nothing but blue pigment. (Blue dogs can't produce black pigment, because of the dilution gene.) If there's black in his coat, then he wouldn't be a blue brindle. On the other hand, there are things that will break down the pigment in a dog's nose. Our Dogo started out with a jet black nose which broke down to purple as he aged.

American Pit Bull Terrier Network APBT color gallery


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok- so I have to say that I have seen a blue nose brindle but they have been the blue brindles. I have never seen one with the coloring of my male so I guess I should have phrased that differantly.



bahamutt99 said:


> Are the stripes in his coat black or blue? If he's blue brindle, he'll have nothing but blue pigment. (Blue dogs can't produce black pigment, because of the dilution gene.) If there's black in his coat, then he wouldn't be a blue brindle. On the other hand, there are things that will break down the pigment in a dog's nose. Our Dogo started out with a jet black nose which broke down to purple as he aged.


My boy has the black stipes so he's not the blue brindle. As I remeber his nose has always been this color and I have had him since he was a baby. And I am not sure what the parents looked like. Could he have blues in his background somewhere that just showed up in his nose only? Gosh-maybe he's just a freak of nature with his odd nose! lol Although it's not a super good pic...he's the all brindle in my avatar pic.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

His nose looks black in that picture do you have a close up of his nose?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

babyshae said:


> bahamutt99 said:
> 
> 
> > Are the stripes in his coat black or blue? If he's blue brindle, he'll have nothing but blue pigment. (Blue dogs can't produce black pigment, because of the dilution gene.) If there's black in his coat, then he wouldn't be a blue brindle. On the other hand, there are things that will break down the pigment in a dog's nose. Our Dogo started out with a jet black nose which broke down to purple as he aged.
> ...


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's a couple of blue nosed brindles


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok. So here's the best pic of his nose I have. As I said before in pics it appears to be a brownish-almost black sometimes. His muzzle is black so maybe that's why his nose looks black as well-idk. It's very different in person. So he could have just been born with a pigment issue with his nose?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Black nose.


He's a brown brindle. Cute guy.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

I got a dog nose who half blue/half black..been that way since it changed from pink to black to half blue..in pic his nose is black in person the middle has a lone half is the deepest black ever and other side is glossy blue so im curious to see what he is going to do


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

Kat&Kumho said:


> I got a dog nose who half blue/half black..been that way since it changed from pink to black to half blue..in pic his nose is black in person the middle has a lone half is the deepest black ever and other side is glossy blue so im curious to see what he is going to do


That's very strange. Good to know it's not just my camera making his pics look like his nose is black....cause it's not! Must just be a loss of full pigment.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

babyshae said:


> Ok- so I have to say that I have seen a blue nose brindle but they have been the blue brindles. I have never seen one with the coloring of my male so I guess I should have phrased that differantly.
> 
> *My boy has the black stipes so he's not the blue brindle*. As I remeber his nose has always been this color and I have had him since he was a baby. And I am not sure what the parents looked like. Could he have blues in his background somewhere that just showed up in his nose only? Gosh-maybe he's just a freak of nature with his odd nose! lol Although it's not a super good pic...he's the all brindle in my avatar pic.


If he has black strips in his coat he is most likely a black nosed dog. I don't see any blue in there, maybe in some lights it looks different (blue is a dilluted black after all)


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Kat&Kumho said:


> I got a dog nose who half blue/half black..been that way since it changed from pink to black to half blue..in pic his nose is black in person the middle has a lone half is the deepest black ever and other side is glossy blue so im curious to see what he is going to do


If the dog is blue the nose can't be black.
My blue dogs have very good pigment & unless you put them right next to a dog with a black nose most will swear they have a black nose too. 
I think so many are used to seeing the washed out poor pigmented noses that when they see a dark one they just assume it is black.


----------

